# Game 14: Boston Celtics (5-8) vs. Philadelphia 76ers (8-7)



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Against Philly, all we need to do is control the boards, score a lot, and keep a body on everyone cuz PHI can score. Consider this a game thread people :cheers:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Well i see it is now


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

We need some help defending the two AI's for sure. 

So, on the double posts, is that a split personality thing? 
Does the other Big Donut want to come out to play?? :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Well Aqua loves it when i do it, plus a good way to get my # of posts up quickly as possible.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Where's agoo, or Premier to make a real game thread. You know, one that actually contributes something and makes any sense at all?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Sorry Lanteri. I've been busy pretty much the entire day, though I do have time to watch the Celtics game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Cedric Maxwell should quit radio and replace Tommy.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Cedric Maxwell should quit radio and replace Tommy.


Hell no. What's wrong with you. *Slaps _Lant_* Come on Prem, Tommy's the man.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*The good news: *

Philadelphia is 2-4 on the road while Boston is 5-4.

Philadelphia is coming off a back-to-back (they won by twenty four, 107-83 *(*boxscore*)*. This may also be the bad news as Iverson scored 38 points and Chris Webber had 16 points and 15 rebounds. Korver hit 3-6 from the perimeter for 16 points and eight rebounds. Dalembert had eight rebounds and three blocks.

The 76ers give up 103.5 points.

*The bad news:

*Delonte West cannot guard one of the best offensive players in the league, Allen Iverson.

The 76ers score 104 points per game and we are one of the worst defensive teams in the league.

I think Chris Webber and Allen Iverson will just work a high post, inside-out game in which Webber would pass to the cutter, leaving Korver open for a three. Philadelphia has too many offensive weapons for a weak defensive team like the Celtics.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins going for a triple double. GO PERKINS.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Hell no. What's wrong with you. *Slaps _Lant_* Come on Prem, Tommy's the man.


Tommy, while being funny _at times_, is the most annoying announcer in the league. He knows basketball, but he is too large of a homer for my tastes and sometimes makes the most idiotic comments this side of Bill Walton. Cedric Maxwell just praised our two best defensive players, Banks and Allen, and in my opinion, it just as knowledgable.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

perks a beast early on here doing everything. he jus needs to calm down and show a little touch offensively (despite the beautiful early tips)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis deserves to be an all-star. The guy puts up 20/6/6 and hustles on defense. Not many stars (yes, I consider him a star) would try to block an easy layup and be sucessful. 

Kendrick Perkins is good at rebounding yet should be fined for attempting a shot early in the shot-clock. Patience comes from practice, though. He will learn.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Premier said:


> Tommy, while being funny _at times_, is the most annoying announcer in the league. He knows basketball, but he is too large of a homer for my tastes and sometimes makes the most idiotic comments this side of Bill Walton. Cedric Maxwell just praised our two best defensive players, Banks and Allen, and in my opinion, it just as knowledgable.



well i agree that cornbread is a very knowledgable fair announcer, I have grown too accustomed with tommy to all of a sudden make a switch, when he is done look they should hire ceddy but until then tommys the best. even though he undoubtedly is a huge homer, i dont find it annoying but moreso comical.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

How many times does Delonte take an ill-advised three on a fast-break with no offensive rebounding support? That was Antoine Walker-esque.

And to think we could've had Andre Igoudala (see ehmunro's post in the Bull fan thread).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Kyle Korver should just not play defense and stand at the three-point line all game. He would be more effective there, in my opinion. Ricky Davis just abused him.

Off-topic:


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Perk is just a monster on the board.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins for twenty (plus) rebounds tonight? 

Pierce is able to score with ease.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Tommy, while being funny _at times_, is the most annoying announcer in the league. He knows basketball, but he is too large of a homer for my tastes and sometimes makes the most idiotic comments this side of Bill Walton. Cedric Maxwell just praised our two best defensive players, Banks and Allen, and in my opinion, it just as knowledgable.



Oh of course. Max really knows what he's talking about. He's one of the most knowedgable people when it comes to talking Celtics, but I still cannot imagine a gmae without Tommy.

It's like Shakespeare, you must have a comic relieve in every story...just like we need Tommy for every game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Doc Rivers has been reading bbb.net, he likes Perk and Raef to start and Blount and Al to come off the bench. I wonder where I've read that before...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

So far, the ball has went through Blount's hands twice. He's only played 5 minutes. :-/


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Premier said:


> Kyle Korver should just not play defense and stand at the three-point line all game. He would be more effective there, in my opinion. Ricky Davis just abused him.
> ]



korvers not thattttt badddddd...

alot of people struggle to cover ricky, and hes just another one who will struggle more than most. despite terrible quickness he is able to get in the way of the offense occasionally. yea he sucks at d but white boy can bomb.

and aqua exactly my sentiments with tommy, hes a goon but hes a celtic goon so its tolerable and even entertaining.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics up three at the end of one, 28-25.

 <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allen Iverson, PG</td><td>11</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andre Iguodala, GF</td><td>7</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Webber, PF</td><td>11</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kyle Korver, SF</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Samuel Dalembert, C</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">John Salmons, GF</td><td>4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Ollie, PG</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Bradley, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steven Hunter, FC</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*11-24*</td><td>*1-2*</td><td>*2-3*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*25*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*45.8%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (2)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>8</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>11</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>7</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>9</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>7</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*11-21*</td><td>*1-5*</td><td>*5-8*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*28*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*52.4%*</td><td>*20.0%*</td><td>*62.5%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 5 (5)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> yea he sucks at d but white boy can bomb.


My point exactly. He's a good shoooter, but horrendous at defense.

Iverson with a tremendous shot. Tie.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Good dribble penetration by Orien Greene for the layup and the foul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ouch, Blount has just be rejected twice by Dalemb. That was pretty bad.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Orien Greene is the right point guard to guard Iverson, aside from Banks (of course).

Dalembert with two blocks on Blount in one possession. Why are they giving he ball to Blount? Ricky should be more commanding and demand the ball when he has a good chance to score. He shouldn't give it to Blount with three seconds left on the shot clock.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Dalmb almost got a block on Al. That's why they got the 3 second rule, because no one would be able to score because of Sam. 

Wow another one on Pierce now from behind.

I wish they'd put Perkins back in. He's had more rebounds than anyone else combined, and more assists than all our guards.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Iverson is getting his usual star foul calls though I can't complain because Pierce gets the same. If you are going to call a fould though, do it on time. Late fouls just make everyone mad.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Heinsohn pronouncing Iguoudala's name made my night


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Olowadala

Ole Andre Iggy

Iguo

Egodala

Im ready to start a Delonte "Herpes" West hate club. Ive tried to "kind of" like the guy but he sucks at PG. If hes gonna play the point he at least needs to be a scoring type, but he is not even a good scorer. Obviously I want him to make nice assists, but he doesnt do much of that either. Hes a smallish bad 2g playin the point.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Perks Got 10!

and that call on PIERCE PISSES ME OFF!
where the **** do the refs just randomly come up with this bs?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

PERKINS IS A MONSTER!

He's doing great right now. Career highs. I'm begining to believe that the only reason he's been sitting the past two years was because the C's wanted to tank. :angel:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Heinsohn pronouncing Iguoudala's name made my night


After several attempts:

"Andre Iggy"


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins could potentially grab twenty rebounds tonight (mod fantasy team since last week ). 

Iverson is drawing way too many fouls. Iverson is too fast for Delonte West though West has played decent. He is trying to stay with Iverson but he has to rely on his interior defenders to stop AI once he gets by Delonte. This is why Perkins has three fouls.

Al Jefferson looked bad against Chris Webber.

I would like to see Orien Greene play more. Dickau should cet a DNP-CD tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics *up* one at the half, 51-50.

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allen Iverson, PG</td><td>24</td><td>4-10</td><td>1-3</td><td>11-13</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>20</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andre Iguodala, GF</td><td>8</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Webber, PF</td><td>20</td><td>5-13</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kyle Korver, SF</td><td>22</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Samuel Dalembert, C</td><td>10</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">John Salmons, GF</td><td>5</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Ollie, PG</td><td>9</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">James Thomas, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Bradley, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steven Hunter, FC</td><td>7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*18-42*</td><td>*1-4*</td><td>*13-17*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*50*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*42.9%*</td><td>*25.0%*</td><td>*76.5%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 5 (4)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>20</td><td>4-11</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>18</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>16</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>20</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>13</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">5</td><td>10</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>6</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>11</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*20-46*</td><td>*2-9*</td><td>*9-12*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*28*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*51*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*43.5%*</td><td>*22.2%*</td><td>*75.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (10)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

perk is dominant! im gettin xcciteddd

ashton korvers my boy 2 so i love seein him pop 3s (relative love compared to other players when playn vs cs)


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Mike:

WHO IS THIS GUY?

After Perk got his 12-12 just minutes into the 2nd half. He's dominating.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

THE TRUTH vs THE ANSWER

this is fun to watch


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

AI is unstoppable.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Greatest.play.ever.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Lol Funny Shot By Perk, I Was Hoping He Would Pop It But Meh... O Well


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Korver tries to shoot over Kendrick Perkins, but Perk gets a piece of it and the ball is falling out of bounds just as Pierce saves it by knocking it twenty feet to Perkins who passes it to a fast-breaking Ricky Davis for a layup.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

These Refs Piss Me Off What The **** Did Perk Do


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Screw Mark Blount. Get him out of there.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Something comes to my mind saying "Delonte West Is Rubbish at Offense."


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Ricky is just unbelievable.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Orien Greene with a great defensive play.

If Mark Blount wants more touches, he better start hitting his shots.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Premier said:


> Orien Greene with a great defensive play.
> 
> If Mark Blount wants more touches, he better start hitting his shots.


or gettin his own touches wit bounds


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That move by Al was reminiscent of last year during the playoffs. He showed off some speed getting by Dalembert for the up and under and drew the foul.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Kendrick Perkins must improve his help defense because he gets so caught up in trying to defend the penetration, he forgets about his man (Chris Webber) and Allen Iverson, being the great player that he is, will find the open man. Webber can shoot. Bad mistake by Perk. He was just rejected by Dalemebert too.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce, and one. Sometimes he just throws it up there and it falls and he draws the foul.

Delonte West is good at contesting Iverson's shots.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

PIERCE IS ILL BUT MISSED THE FT AND PERK WITH THE MONSTER BOUND! 17 for him and a sweet assist, timeout sixers


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I remember GloryDays saying Perkins was not a good rebounder a couple of days ago.

:rofl:

In my opinion, he can develop into the Jeff Foster, Joel Pryzbilla, Brendan Haywood type of center that would match up well with a scoring power forward like Jefferson.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

PERKINS!!!!!

Damn that boy is going OFF! Rebounding, scoring, and passing???? I love it!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

LaFrentz hits a three.

Tommy is going to die.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

19... i really hope he gets 1 more, probably will cuz hes straight beastin fools...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins fouls out.

12 (points)/19 (rebounds; 8 offensive)/4 (assists)/two (blocks)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce hits the basket and draws the blocking foul.

We needed this win. Great high energy game.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

big w. thank god


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Perkins to the bench after a phantom foul call but Pierce has that look in his eye. This game is close and the refs are doing all they can to keep it that way but I've got a real good feeling about this one.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Under a minute left, Reed comes in for Raef. Somebody's about to get shut down


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Will the refs just end the game? No need for another shadow foul called for Iverson.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Right now, the Celtics have a lineup of:

Dickau - West - Greene - Davis - Pierce


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics win by seven, 110-103.

 <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;">*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">C WEBBER, F</td><td>42</td><td>11-26</td><td>1-1</td><td>5-6</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>8</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>28</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">K KORVER, F</td><td>35</td><td>4-11</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">S DALEMBERT, C</td><td>31</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td><td>11</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">A IVERSON, G</td><td>48</td><td>11-27</td><td>2-7</td><td>16-18</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>9</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>40</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">A IGUODALA, G</td><td>25</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">S HUNTER</td><td>11</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J SALMONS</td><td>18</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-4</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">K OLLIE</td><td>19</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">M BRADLEY</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J THOMAS</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
* </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>36-88</td><td>4-13</td><td>27-35</td><td>5</td><td>35</td><td>40</td><td>21</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>8</td><td>27</td><td>103</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*40.9%*</td><td>*30.8%*</td><td>*77.1%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 8 (4)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> 
</td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">P PIERCE, F</td><td>41</td><td>12-21</td><td>0-2</td><td>8-12</td><td>1</td><td>10</td><td>11</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>32</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R LAFRENTZ, F</td><td>30</td><td>3-7</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">K PERKINS, C</td><td>28</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>8</td><td>11</td><td>19</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R DAVIS, G</td><td>42</td><td>10-20</td><td>0-3</td><td>6-7</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>26</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D WEST, G</td><td>38</td><td>3-10</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">M BLOUNT</td><td>22</td><td>2-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">B SCALABRINE</td><td>12</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">A JEFFERSON</td><td>14</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">O GREENE</td><td>11</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J REED</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D DICKAU</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
* </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>39-87</td><td>3-12</td><td>29-37</td><td>15</td><td>44</td><td>59</td><td>24</td><td>3</td><td>10</td><td>13</td><td>24</td><td>110</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*44.8%*</td><td>*25.0%*</td><td>*78.4%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 15 (19)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

7 assists for West.

Nice game by everyone really. Perk was just...wow...Ricky did really good.

I have seen the light...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins was amazing. I still don't like that the foul vs Iverson was called a flagrant, nor on the play he fouled out. He didn't touch Webber.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Perkins was amazing. I still don't like that the foul vs Iverson was called a flagrant, nor on the play he fouled out. He didn't touch Webber.



it wasnt a flagrant it was a technical cuz perk OBVIOUSLY gave AI an extra elbow at the end


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I missed the game tonight, because I fell asleep...stupid track. 

Perk is a beast. 

Pierce is absolutely amazing. Wow. Another double digit rebounding game, that's gonna push his average to over 9 rpg.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Perkins is one tough dude. 19 rebounds - 8 offensive? Very impressed.
32 and 11 from Pierce.
Another nice game from RD.
West moved the ball very well.

Nice nice win.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> it wasnt a flagrant it was a technical cuz perk OBVIOUSLY gave AI an extra elbow at the end



That makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Defense was decent, too.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Defense was decent, too.


With Perkins starting, the points against have been reduced by 10 points. 93 with Perk, 103 without him. 

It's all because of the Perk-factor.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

just hope they'll keep putting perkins into the lineup, i've already seen some people picked up perkins on the fantasy leagues


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaa perkkk


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow!! 
That's what I'm talking about!!!! 
:banana: :banana: :banana: 

It's as simple as this - when we play good defense, we win.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Where's agoo, or Premier to make a real game thread. You know, one that actually contributes something and makes any sense at all?


you don't like the thread , don't post in it. I don't care about what you have to say regarding it.


----------

